# Husband problems



## DepressedInVirginia (Jul 15, 2009)

I am 19 and married. I feel like I am not being respected and we are always arguing. If my husband tells me he doesn't like something I quit...but if I tell him to quit something I don't like, like him saying he is going to chain me down to the bed or pretend hitting me he won't quit. I don't know what to do. I feel like that maybe we need help from a counselor? Can someone help me with this and tell me what I should do! He has cost me a job already. Please help!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

How long has this been going on?


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Sounds like your husband wants perfection yet wants you to deal w/him just the way he is. Don't ask him to change or stop this or that just deal w/it....interesting...how old is the Hubby and I repeat Preso's question...how long has this been happening?


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

The first thing I would ask is what else has he been doing? Chaining you to the bed? Pretend hitting you? Costing you a job? That's not your normal disrespectful or controlling husband. That's a little more out there.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

How has he cost you a job?


----------



## DepressedInVirginia (Jul 15, 2009)

This has been going on now for little over a month!


----------



## DepressedInVirginia (Jul 15, 2009)

He hasn't physical chained me to the bed but he has talked of doing it. I feel in mental parial. My health has gone down hill from all the fights. I now have ulcers in my stomach that now I throw up blood. He cost me a job by calling all the time and as my managers have said caused a security risk!


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Girl, can you leave him? This just isn't right! He's destroying your life!


----------



## tarasmythe (Jul 16, 2009)

Honey, this is abuse, plain and simple. Contact your local women's shelter at once. I know it's hard, but you are young, and need to get out of this relationship and start living your own life before this guy starts acting on these "threats."


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Your young and maybe don't know this but a husband is not supposed to threaten you or chain you to a bed.
I take it you have no parents around as your father would surley kick his butt to even make such claims. The best thing you can do, sionce your young and newly married...
is to run
and get the hell away from him before he hurts you.

What you have is not love, you are in an abusive relationship. Its going to end anyway and the longer you stay the worse its going to be for you. So............ leave now. Do it while he's at work and don't look back.


----------

